# End to end Dovetail?



## razz2o4 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I am looking to make a few boards a little longer (I have a bunch of scrap sapele) that I want to make into one board, is it possible to use a porter cable 4212 to make an end to end dovetail? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A..
use a finger joint instead.. simpler/easier and a lot less effort..
Freud Tools | 1-3/8" (Dia.) Finger Joint Bit


----------



## razz2o4 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes it's possible. Several ways to do it. Would help to know what equipment you have available. Dovetail jig? Router table? Incra Fence? 

Like Stick said, finger joints are easier and plenty strong, unless you just want to show off. That's permissible too, but plan to practice on scrap.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Put me down for the finger joint too. Massive amount of glue area in that joint.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends on what you are planning on doing with it. Sure you could use dovetails. If you are just wanting the boards longer and want to maintain grain i would use a simple half lap on each end with some glue, much easier and as said maintains grain flow.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You can do like Clay says and put a contrasting colored dowel through the lap joint too.
Herb


----------



## razz2o4 (Apr 8, 2018)

DonkeyHody said:


> Yes it's possible. Several ways to do it. Would help to know what equipment you have available. Dovetail jig? Router table? Incra Fence?
> 
> Like Stick said, finger joints are easier and plenty strong, unless you just want to show off. That's permissible too, but plan to practice on scrap.


I am looking at purchasing a 4212 porter cable jig. I have a Bosch 1617evspk router.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

razz2o4 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 4212 porter cable jig. I have a Bosch 1617evspk router.


you are going for aesthetics...
what you are planing is very doable...
use a spiral straight bit to remove bulk material before you cut w/ your DT bit...

I have a several serious steps up recommendation to the 4212...
https://www.leighjigs.com/intro_dovetail_jigs.php
I had the PC jig.. gave it away... 
it was too limited in purpose, lacked versatility and it got that I really didn't care for it...


----------



## razz2o4 (Apr 8, 2018)

Stick486, I looked at those, but are bit out of my reach.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I looked at the PC 4212 manual online. With a dovetail bit that matches the spacing of the fingers, you should be able to do end-to-end dovetails easily. You just cut one board, move the locator half the pin spacing, and cut the other board.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

razz2o4 said:


> Stick486, I looked at those, but are bit out of my reach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you don't need the extra length, Check out the Sommerfeld's new dovetail jig. $240 and includes two bits. Much more intuitive than the PC jig, expandable and versatile. $60 less than the Leigh jig and a superb performer. Want to buy my Rockler version of the PC jig? Bought it a couple of years ago, watched an experienced person screw up a demo, leaving everyone there confused, and went with the Sommerfeld Katey style jig instead. It's a pleasure to use, and the price is decent.

https://sommerfeldtools.com/profess...ols/jigs-and-guides/sommerfeld-s-dovetail-jig

Here it is in use, good hints on marking the jig for easier use...


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

razz2o4 said:


> Hey guys, I am looking to make a few boards a little longer (I have a bunch of scrap sapele) that I want to make into one board, is it possible to use a porter cable 4212 to make an end to end dovetail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, here is a picture of a valance I made doing just this but for a different reason.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

PC 4212/4216 works fine once you get the hang of it--may not be a Ferrari, but it's a nicely appointed SUV. I've had great success with mine. If it ever gets warm here, i'll tinker with the Leigh I picked last summer--I know it will be more versatile, not sure how much I'll use the variations though. 
earl


----------

